# Moos ID



## Mac120 (Sep 21, 2012)

hi,
can someone plz. tell me what moos this is?
I think it could be some kind off Taxophylum, but which?
thx. peter


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd say, most probably the same as that: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/85844-help-id-moss.html


----------



## Mac120 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,
it really looks like this Peack Cock moos from yours link.
thank you.


----------

